# G3 1436 jon, casting deck ideas



## takebackAmerica (Jul 27, 2012)

I just got a 2011 G3 and I love it. Originally wanted and all welded hull but budget was a limiting factor. I took it straight to the rhino lining guy here and had him hit the inside pretty good. I now want to make a casting deck for inshore fishing here in charleston SC. I really havent fully explored the depth of information this website has. that will take some time. But if anyone has ideas or pics please feel free to share. I was thinking making a deck out of plywood and then having it linexed as well, or maybe having it treated and then hydro turf.?? Does anyone have experience with hydroturf or know what kind of surface it "prefers" to adhere to? I would like the deck to be easily removable for cleaning or other types of trips, to keep the boat versatile and not nail it down to be just a flats boat. This is my first post and I've been checking out the website for about 2 years. Thanks for viewing !


----------



## T-MAN (Jul 27, 2012)

nice rig. hows that dark line-x in the charleston heat? I fish the charleston area some my self.


----------



## takebackAmerica (Jul 28, 2012)

It is ridiculously hot no matter what boat your in haha. I haven't had a chance to take it out yet because I don't have a motor, but I was planning on a lighter color for the floor/deck. If I took it out today in this tempI would probably pass out from the heat, it is no joke here in the summer.


----------



## JRyno10 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a 10ft'er and I made a removable casting deck for it. I just used a left over piece of plywood and reinforced it with picket fence boards. I put a few coats of Thompson WaterSeal on then sprayed the top with a rattle can of Rustoleum Bedliner so it wouldn't be slippery. The front bench in my boat is slanted so I put a 2x4 in the front to prevent it from sliding around. It was rushed but turned out ok (looks wise) but works perfectly for my needs. Here are a few pictures to maybe get you some ideas.







These fence boards actually rest on the higher point of the slanted front bench, and the 2x4 rest at the lowest point of the front bench


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 29, 2012)

This is just me, but the first thing I would do is order some aliphatic Grizzly Grip in tan, light grey or light/Carolina blue and paint over that extremely hot coating. You're apt to get heat stroke trying to fish in that boat in SC heat.

Next, if that boat is thirty six inches wide, I'd put in a floor deck front to back using aluminum. Then if I was a light enough, I'd put in a front casting deck. Again, coating these with a light color to reflect the sun rather than absorb it. 

Finally, if I wanted bare feet comfort, I'd add some marine vinyl or hydroturf, etc in a light color, but just in areas I want to stand barefoot.


----------

